# Might be best to larp your age even while younger



## Melo95 (Oct 10, 2021)

Let's say you're in your 20s, especially mid to late twenties. To increase the chances of getting prime women, you always claim 22 or 23 at most. It's unexpected and if you age just a bit better than average, you'll be able to easily pull it off. No reason to claim 27 when you can pull off 22


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 10, 2021)

of course


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Oct 10, 2021)

Im 15 and could pull off 13


----------



## Kylo (Oct 10, 2021)

Women already got a hold of this power


----------



## sytyl (Oct 10, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Let's say you're in your 20s, especially mid to late twenties. To increase the chances of getting prime women, you always claim 22 or 23 at most. It's unexpected and if you age just a bit better than average, you'll be able to easily pull it off. No reason to claim 27 when you can pull off 22


what if a relationship gets serious and you have to confess you're actually older?


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 10, 2021)

sytyl said:


> what if a relationship gets serious and you have to confess you're actually older?


She's already in your genjutsu at that point


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 10, 2021)

sytyl said:


> what if a relationship gets serious and you have to confess you're actually older?


Get a fake ID, lie till you die


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 14, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Im 15 and could pull off 13


I told a cop I was 13 when I was 19, so I wouldn't have to show him my ID and he let me go with just a warning(ID cards are given from the age of 14 in Romania)...


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 14, 2021)

Kylo said:


> Women already got a hold of this power



Indeed


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 14, 2021)

Works for night clubs and bars but it's Difficult to pull off beyond that. What do you say when the topic of work/study comes up? No 22 year old is working in a corporate office/has a proper degree. You're subsequently in a web of your own lies. I personally felt like a cuck making up shit about my age, the fake degree I'm studying etc.

There was a time in my life where I would like to these sloots but that time has passed.

I believe in living authentically and see no reason to lie to a sub 80 IQ club rat.


----------



## Deleted member 14629 (Oct 14, 2021)

all yall finna go to jail


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 14, 2021)

It’s basically easy af too, slightly longer hair, decent collagen, lean, and no beard and you will look young.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 14, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> Works for night clubs and bars but it's Difficult to pull off beyond that. What do you say when the topic of work/study comes up? No 22 year old is working in a corporate office/has a proper degree. You're subsequently in a web of your own lies. I personally felt like a cuck making up shit about my age, the fake degree I'm studying etc.
> 
> There was a time in my life where I would like to these sloots but that time has passed.
> 
> I believe in living authentically and see no reason to lie to a sub 80 IQ club rat.


My job is good but I work from home anyways. It's easy to pull off with the right things in place and aside from genetics, those other things aren't difficult to put in place


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 14, 2021)

22 but look 14, got this covered


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Oct 14, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> Works for night clubs and bars but it's Difficult to pull off beyond that. What do you say when the topic of work/study comes up? No 22 year old is working in a corporate office/has a proper degree. You're subsequently in a web of your own lies. I personally felt like a cuck making up shit about my age, the fake degree I'm studying etc.
> 
> There was a time in my life where I would like to these sloots but that time has passed.
> 
> I believe in living authentically and see no reason to lie to a sub 80 IQ club rat.


this. I did that once, and I kept forgetting lies I told. I even forgot the age I larped as lmfao, and I had to fake my birthday too. not worth it


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 15, 2021)

gigi hadid


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 15, 2021)

Lots of younger girls are actually into older guys, seeing the number and comparing your age to hers makes her feel good kind of like with height


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 15, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Let's say you're in your 20s, especially mid to late twenties. To increase the chances of getting prime women, you always claim 22 or 23 at most. It's unexpected and if you age just a bit better than average, you'll be able to easily pull it off. No reason to claim 27 when you can pull off 22


Only issue if you get serious with someone, how do you come clean then lol


----------



## Patient A (Oct 17, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> Lots of younger girls are actually into older guys, seeing the number and comparing your age to hers makes her feel good kind of like with height


teens love 60 yr old men water is wet


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 17, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> Lots of younger girls are actually into older guys, seeing the number and comparing your age to hers makes her feel good kind of like with height


Nope, this is true cope. 
Prime Stacy's want men their age +/- 2 years, not wageslaves 5 years older than them. I can confirm


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 17, 2021)

I tell my real age but people belive i am older


----------



## NumbThePain (Nov 6, 2021)

I did this with 1 girl I got serious with. Came clean later and told her I was 25 instead of 20, she didn't actually break up with me straight away, but later with another lie she broke up with me and snapped. Told me she didn't trust me anymore and brought back the first lie about my age. She won't understand the blackpill anyway, so no point in arguing about that

I told myself never again. Later with another girl that had a crush on me. Age didn't come up until the first date. We dm'ed for 2 weeks and flirted with me on work. She's 18, and I later told her on the first date I'm 25. 1 hour later after the date she told me she didn't want to go further. I kinda regretted I didn't lie again, but I also felt good for being honest, but yet I'm alone once again

There is no winning basically. Be honest? Be alone. Lie? Get dumped later


----------

